# I might be totally crazy here but...



## mlktrkdrvr (Dec 7, 2012)

Don't you just love the smell of newborn anything? Our jersey, Miss Ginger, just calved and I helped her dry off her calf- now the smell is on me. I am not going to go out and roll in the afterbirth or anything though, but that smell makes me so happy!


----------



## mlktrkdrvr (Dec 7, 2012)

bull calf


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

omg he's SOOO cute!

I've never smelled a new born calf, but I'm super obsessed with baby goats (I was constantly inhaling the buckling's scent last year), puppies, kitties, and of course, human babies. I don't have any of those myself, but my friends babies, i'll hold them and sniff. lol. my bf makes fun of me. he says it's a woman thing b/c he doesn't get as crazy with baby smells. I'm not sure I believe him though.....

now I want to find a newborn calf and give it a nice whiff.......

btw, I'm picturing you going outside rolling around in the after birth. LOL


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

LOL I don't know if it's the actual smell or just the newborn thing (although human babies always smell so sweet...) What a nice looking calf! He looks big and healthy!


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

but but....new born baby goats smell just like heaven.......


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Yeah, they smell like blood and birth fluid. LOL It's the newborn thing that keeps it from being totally nasty! LOL Anything newborn is such a miracle, I don't think it would matter if they smelled like skunk...we'd still be thrilled with em!


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

ok well...maybe AFTER they get dried off then?


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

OK...I MIGHT go with it then. LOL Stinks when you have someone like me who injects the practical in, huh??? hehehe


----------



## mlktrkdrvr (Dec 7, 2012)

kccjer said:


> LOL I don't know if it's the actual smell or just the newborn thing (although human babies always smell so sweet...) What a nice looking calf! He looks big and healthy!


He is supposed to be 3/4 miniature- but his mom is SUPPOSED to be 1/2 miniature and she is 48 inches... Dad is full reg. mini. Was so hoping for a heifer calf.


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

kccjer said:


> OK...I MIGHT go with it then. LOL Stinks when you have someone like me who injects the practical in, huh??? hehehe


yep....there's always THAT person in every group. hehehe.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Very cute! You will have to post dry pics.


----------



## Darlaj (Dec 10, 2013)

All baby's with lovely ...... But I'm a sniffer ..... I can pic whole fam out of crowd with my sniffer .... Even nieces and Nefs .... 
My sis and I can also smell when our kiddos are gettin sick!
Yep we rock


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

LOL

cute calf


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Adorable! Now you guys have me wishing this was a "scratch n sniff"... :scratch:


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

^Bahahaha!
Adorable calf! Congratulations!
I LOVE the newborn smell, not because it is inherently pleasant but because it makes me think of warm, fuzzy, wiggly, silly-faced goat kids! :LOVE:


----------



## mlktrkdrvr (Dec 7, 2012)




----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

What a sweet face. Just adorable.


----------

